# Most unique MAC eyeshadows?



## mmmakeup (May 15, 2009)

So I'm wanting to build up my MAC collection, but being a student, I have limited finances. I'd like to get the most unique, undupable eyeshadows first, and build up from there.

I've heard Silverthorne is very unique. Any other suggestions? Neutrals and brights, I'd like to cover everything!

TIA


----------



## kaliraksha (May 15, 2009)

Well... I usually just kind of buy what draws my attention the most... I'd rather have my favorites than things that can't be duped... because I can't fathom owning all of mac eyeshadows... and although similar in color sometimes they're not always the same in formula. But, this is probably a really great place to start/ cross-reference when you go buy something:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f267/n...at-they-64116/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f267/d...t-lips-134490/

and a list I've seen online and I saved it a while ago:


BRUSHES:

    * 134= Coastal Scents Large Paddle Face brush
    * 136= Loew Cornell Maxine's Mop 1 inch brush
    * 150= Loew Cornell XXL Brown brushes (goat hair)
    * 187= Sonia Kashuk Highlighting BrushCoastal Scents Duo Fiber Stippling Brush, Flirt! Skunk Brush,
    * 190= Loew Cornell 1 inch Filbert brush
    * 194= Loew Cornell #8 Filbert brush
    * 224= Coastal Scents Sable Blending Brush
    * 226= Coastal Scents Tapered Blending Brush, Sonia Kashuk Blending Brush (dark curvy)
    * 228= Loew Cornell Maxine's Mop 1/4 brush
    * 239= Loew Cornell Maxine's Mop 3/8 brush
    * 242= Loew Cornell Filbert 7500 C

EYELINER:

    * Fluidline in Black Track= Coastal Scents Gel Liner in True Black, L'oreal HIP Cream Liner in Black

EYESHADOW:

    * All that Glitters= NYX Champagne
    * Amber Lights= Milani Sun Goddess, NYX Golden
    * Black Tied= Milani Storm, Prestige Onyx
    * Brulee= NYX Nude
    * Carbon= NYX Black
    * Coppering= Milani Flare
    * Cork= NYX Dark Brown
    * Creme de Violet= Aromaleigh's Pure Eyes Frost Eyeshadow in Desire
    * Dementhe= Milani Clover
    * Electric Eel= Milani Atlantis
    * Guacamole= Milani Limbo lime
    * Humid= Milani Clover, Ulta Shamrock
    * Jest= Milani Peachy Peach
    * Juxt= Milani Garden Mist
    * Little Madam= Milani Illusion
    * Mulch= Milani Java Bean
    * Naked Lunch= NYX Sahara
    * Nocturnelle= Milani Shock
    * Paradisco= NYX Tropical or CoverGirl Tropical Fusion Quad (orange shade)
    * Partait Amour= Milani Enchantment
    * Passionate= NYX Cherry
    * Perverted Pearl= Milani Silver Bullet
    * Pink Freeze= Milani Taffy
    * Sable= Milani Java Bean
    * Satin Taupe= NYX Root Beer, NYX Iced Mocha, L'oreal HIP Duo in Sassy (taupe shade)
    * Shale= Milani Icy Plum
    * Shroom= Milani Classic Beige or Jordana's Beige
    * Sketch= Milani Marooned
    * Stars 'n' Rockets= Milani Shock
    * Steamy= Milani Clover
    * Sumptuous Olive= Milani Antiqued Gold
    * Vanilla= Milani Snow Frost
    * Vellum= Milani Moonlight
    * Woodwinked= Milani Golden Bronze, L'oreal HIP duo in Wicked (brown side) 

    * Mineralized Eyeshadow Duo in Two to Glow= L'oreal HIP Duo in Flare

FOUNDATION:

    * Studio Fix Fluid= Revlon Colorstay

LIP BALM:

    * GENERAL: MAC Tendertones= L'oreal HIP Jelly Balm

LIPSTICK:

    * Creme d'Nude= Revlon Matte Lipstick in Nude Attitude
    * Myth= Revlon Matte Lipstick in Nude Attitude
    * Viva Glam V= NYC Cafe

PAINT:

    * Bare Canvas= L'oreal HIP Paint in Secretive

PAINT POTS:

    * Blackground= Mad Minerals Cream Shadow in Carbon
    * Indianwood= Mad Minerals Cream Shadow in Bronze Frost
    * Painterly= Mad Minerals Cream Shadow in Bare Necessity
    * Rubenesque= Mad Minerals Cream Shadow in Apricot Frost

PALETTES:

    * MAC Palettes= Coastal Scents 4 piece & 15 piece palettes (hold same size pan), also Stars Makeup Haven has empty palettes that hold 15 and 28 shadows

PIGMENTS:

    * Antique Gold= Splash eye sparkles in Caribbean Bronze
    * Golden Lemon= Splash eye sparkles in Golden Beach
    * Pink Bronze= Pure Luxe in Fresh
    * Vanilla= Pure Luxe in Copper Aura


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 15, 2009)

most unique eyeshadows in my opinion

Motif
Club<-- a must
Stars N Rockets
Trax


----------



## kaliraksha (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_most unique eyeshadows in my opinion

Motif
Club<-- a must
Stars N Rockets
Trax_

 
Oh those are good choices! I have to especially second Club and Trax.


----------



## BEA2LS (May 15, 2009)

would you consider pigments? i love pigments and even though other companies make dupes most do not compare to the lovely pigment colors of MAC.


----------



## mmmakeup (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_would you consider pigments? i love pigments and even though other companies make dupes most do not compare to the lovely pigment colors of MAC._

 
Most certainly! I wouldn't say no to some pigments


----------



## mmmakeup (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_most unique eyeshadows in my opinion

Motif
Club<-- a must
Stars N Rockets
Trax_

 
Yeah Trax looks beautiful, had had my eye on that one...

Thanks for the tips


----------



## mmmakeup (May 15, 2009)

Kaliraksha, I wanted to get the unique colours 1st so I could use up all my old ones, then replace those gradually with MAC. Hmm hard to explain. Basically didn't want to chuck out everything I already have, but wanted to start using MAC asap!

Thanks for the dupe list, it will come in v handy when this term's student loan runs out!!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mmmakeup* 

 
_Kaliraksha, I wanted to get the unique colours 1st so I could use up all my old ones, then replace those gradually with MAC. Hmm hard to explain. Basically didn't want to chuck out everything I already have, but wanted to start using MAC asap!

Thanks for the dupe list, it will come in v handy when this term's student loan runs out!!_

 

Yeah, that makes sense. Gotta love using "school money" for *cough*school related purchases*cough*... haha, I do that too when I get my grant or student loan I'm like "hmmm I have x thousands of dollars in my bank account"... requires too much will power! Of course it's just a big pot of money because the money I get from work could easily be accounted for as "spending money" but I tend to pay my bills right after I get my paycheck - it just feels right.


----------



## Blush (May 15, 2009)

Club and Vex.


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 16, 2009)

Trax, Rose Pigment, Pink Bronze pigment, Satin Taupe eyeshadow.


----------



## foxc_roxc77 (May 16, 2009)

I have not found no other eyeshadow like Club...


----------



## user79 (May 16, 2009)

Do a search for a thread titled "duochromes" I think I was the thread starter. Pretty much all the duochromes from MAC are pretty unique.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 16, 2009)

With the pigments I haven't found anything like blue-brown.


----------



## gildedangel (May 17, 2009)

I haven't seen anything like aquavert (L/E but still available in most MAC counters now), hepcat, tilt, and expensive pink.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_With the pigments I haven't found anything like blue-brown._

 
I though HIP's Intrepid was a Blue Brown dupe. 

Milani's Java Bean looks closer to Twinks than Mulch. It's definitely browner than Mulch.


----------



## moopoint (May 17, 2009)

I agree with Officer Jenny, Satin Taupe is glorious.
I really like Antiqued as well, don't know how un-dupable it is, but it's one of my faves. Vanilla pigment is surprisingly complex, not yellow, not white, not beige. A great starter pigment.
Hmmm... I know there's more...


----------



## ForgetRegret (May 18, 2009)

Juiced. I just rediscovered how much I adore Juiced. Looks a little scary in the pan...but looks great on (I threw it on with some Sketch yesterday and got compliments all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Also Deckchair pigment...it's just so pretty. And Motif e/s...and Beauty Marked...cuz I think every girl needs that in her life too...


----------



## Lyssah (May 19, 2009)

for me it's vex, freshwater (never seen a blue so vibrant), Stars n rockets and most pigments. Also Parfait Amour - never seen a colour close to this.


----------



## lukinamama (May 19, 2009)

I second satin taupe,stars n rockets and parfait amour

and my favorite is moon's reflection


----------



## ladyJ (May 19, 2009)

Satin taupe, vex, and club


----------



## Khalia25 (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_most unique eyeshadows in my opinion

Motif
Club<-- a must
Stars N Rockets
Trax_

 
I agree! Motif and club were my first thoughts.


----------



## Khalia25 (May 23, 2009)

♥MiCHiE♥;1635334 said:
			
		

> I though HIP's Intrepid was a Blue Brown dupe.
> 
> quote]
> 
> So true.


----------



## Susanne (May 23, 2009)

Parrot and Humid for me.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 29, 2009)

mac satin taupe dupe is loreal hip's duo in sassy (brown side)
mac humid dupe is nyx mermaid green
mac club dupe .. there's one that looks almost identical, i believe it's by lorac. go check out sephora.

so if you wanted to save some money, those can be duped.


----------



## venacava (May 30, 2009)

club, old gold pigment and steel blue pigment.


----------



## Karen_B (May 30, 2009)

Vex, Old Gold and Motif.


----------



## lushlady15 (Jun 2, 2009)

I agree with others, vanilla pigment is a must 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so versatile


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I though HIP's Intrepid was a Blue Brown dupe. 

Milani's Java Bean looks closer to Twinks than Mulch. It's definitely browner than Mulch._

 
I tried HIP's intrepid last week (thanks for the rec) and it's pretty darn close. If I had that over blue-brown I wouldn't be upset.. but I still like blue-brown more it seems to have a more reflective quality that I like. I would definitely call it a dupe though.


----------



## juxteyes (Jun 29, 2009)

I need to get vanilla pigment! 

Definitely agree- Vex, Club, Satin Taupe, Sable, Solar White, Silverthorn, Vellum, Motif.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 29, 2009)

ok, so on top of my head, I would say I agree with MissChievous, anything duchrome from MAC. So here's a lit of duochromes and other colours I feel are unique:

for pigments:
- Blue Brown p/m
- Green Brown p/m
- Old Gold p/m
- Deep Blue Green p/m
- Pink Pearl p/m (this or Stars n Rockets e/s, they're almost the same)
- Rose p/m 

MAC Eyeshadows:
- Smut
- Plumage
- Gorgeous Gold
- Copperplate


----------



## bellagloss (Jun 29, 2009)

Satin Taupe, Vex, Club


----------



## Caderas (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_Juiced. I just rediscovered how much I adore Juiced. Looks a little scary in the pan...but looks great on (I threw it on with some Sketch yesterday and got compliments all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Also Deckchair pigment...it's just so pretty. And Motif e/s...and Beauty Marked...cuz I think every girl needs that in her life too..._

 
I have Deckchair & Goldenaire pigments, both LE, but they are both comparable to CG's Mink eyeshadow.  It's a nice champagne color.  Deckchair is quite a chunk for a pigment, but I do love it's pink iridescense on!

I also have an eyeshadow very close to Motif, actually I like it better, haha.  It's Pixie by MUD(Make-up Designory).  It's more pigmented and has the same gorgeous golden sheen against an apricot-orange color.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 29, 2009)

Pigments:
*Helium
*Blue Brown 
*Pink Bronze 
*White Gold

Eyeshadows:
*Club
*Cloud Bound from the Pandamonium Quad (A shade that MAC definitely needs to repromote!)
*Patina
*Trax
*Shale


----------



## Aremisia (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_Pigments:
*Helium
*Blue Brown 
*Pink Bronze 
*White Gold

Eyeshadows:
*Club
*Cloud Bound from the Pandamonium Quad (A shade that MAC definitely needs to repromote!)
*Patina
*Trax
*Shale_

 
Patina, Trax and White gold are some of my favs!
I'm putting in a vote for Vex, and for Sketch as well.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 29, 2009)

I can't wait for my Vex from my F&F order to arrive!


----------



## Destiny007 (Jun 30, 2009)

Another vote for the amazing...CLUB!!!


----------



## IcedMocha xOo (Jun 30, 2009)

Club,Creme de Violet, and I've also never loved a brown the way I love Romp lol. It's just so perfect on my eyes, for me it's a unique find even though a frosty brown seems so typical.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caderas* 

 
_I have Deckchair & Goldenaire pigments, both LE, but they are both comparable to CG's Mink eyeshadow.  It's a nice champagne color.  Deckchair is quite a chunk for a pigment, but I do love it's pink iridescense on!

I also have an eyeshadow very close to Motif, actually I like it better, haha.  It's Pixie by MUD(Make-up Designory).  It's more pigmented and has the same gorgeous golden sheen against an apricot-orange color._

 
Really..? Mink makes me angry...someone told me about it and I tried it...and quickly threw it out. No matter what I did with it, it either looked like frosty chalk, or just fell off my eyes...just POOF! Gone. ...Deckchair just makes me so happy...

Yeah, I didn't realize until I got my hands on it, but Claire de Lune was very similar to Motif, too...but I don't have any issues with the pigmentation of Motif...and it doesn't show up apricot on me, my skin picks up the yellow/pink of it. I severely dislike orangey colors on my eyes...unless it's ACTUALLY orange. *shrug* But I'm a weirdo, I guess. 

...and as much as I love Vex, Almond Icing was the same d*mn color...granted, it was LE in the Sweetie Cakes palette...but still! Ok...rant over.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_With the pigments I haven't found anything like blue-brown._

 
there's a blue brown dupe by facefront cosmetics. i can't remember the name for the life of me but when i find out, i'll update.


----------

